# CERF doc in ND????



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Is there anyone in ND that can CERF eyes?? If not were's the closest?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

None in ND or SD.

Link to ones in MN http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html#_Minnesota:

IA http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html#_Iowa:


----------

